# Clutching advice



## Rubicon13 (Sep 13, 2012)

I got a 99 sportsman 500 with 27-10-12 all the way around and snorkeled I was wondering what primary spring I need I think I need an almond secondary if anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sportsmans are a little different. They usually work better w/ a whole clutch kit, instead of just springs. Might give EPI a shout ask ask them what they recommend.


----------



## Rubicon13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Aight thank you but would it even be worth the trouble puttin a clutch kit in


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you think you need it? Can you tell you've lost a good bit of low end? If you still have plenty of low end grunt then no I'd just leave it stock. 27's shouldnt be affecting it that much.


----------



## Rubicon13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well like if I get in pretty thick mud after a little while my belt starts to smoke and it's brand new didn't know if it cause it's slipping cause of the tires or what


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well sometimes it doesnt matter what you have if it's thick it's going to be hard to turn anything w/ any clutch kit. Even big bore bikes w/ good clutching and 29-32" tires still have trouble in really thick mud. Just make sure you use low anytime you are mudding or climbing.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

My buddy is one of them hardcore Polaris guys hes got 500 I think it's bout a 10 or 11 model and him and some other friends are runnin Quadshopcustoms juts in their bikes and they really like them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt that QSC has anything for a '99 model, thats why I didnt suggest it. Besides that seems a little overkill for 27's. It really should handle the 27's fine.


----------



## Rubicon13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Aight thank you


----------

